# Android phone not connecting to PC



## FanEAW (Jan 5, 2009)

Phone: Samsung Nexus S
OS: Android 2.3.6
build: GRK39F
network provider: Fido

ok here we go:

My phone connects perfectly to my laptop, wich was bought about a year ago, but not my newly bought PC???

when i plug it into a USB port, the phone just charges, it doesn't even tell me to turn on USB storage or not...

further help would be grateful.

thank you!


----------

